# Extended Battery That Fits Stock Battery Cover?



## poetzmij (Aug 21, 2011)

Is there such a thing? Would love to get one for this phone since I'm probebly sticking with this one for awhile, and also is there a charger for the battery only I could just put it in so I could bring a spare around with me?


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

People have been using the stock 1620mAh Rezound batt. May want to look into that.


----------



## TCM (Jul 24, 2011)

dickenam said:


> People have been using the stock 1620mAh Rezound batt. May want to look into that.


+1


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Use the Rezound battery. Any battery you find online that isn't OEM is very likely going to have lower capacity than rated. There are plenty "1800mAh" batteries for the TB but they aren't really 1800mAh.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Another +1 for the rezound battery.


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

+1 for Rezound 1620 battery


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

Yet one more +1 for Rezound Battery.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

+1000 for Rezound battery if you want stock cover.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## SF Bolt (Jul 13, 2011)

+ 1 Rezound getting amazing life and not fully broken in yet!

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

poetzmij said:


> Extended Battery That Fits Stock Battery Cover


 Define "extended". If you mean anything over, say 2000mAH, it's pretty much technically/physically impossible to put more amperage in the same volume or space.

Any batteries I've bought I've always had mixed feelings or suspicions about. I bought a couple 'new' OEM batteries for our Eris' and my gut kept telling me they were 'refurbished' or something. A lot of people say that even Seido's don't live up to their claims (I think a lot of people WANT to believe they're better since they bought them !!).

I bought (2) Rezound batteries, from VZW, so I am confident they're legit and that they have the capacity that they claim to.


----------



## yakitori (Aug 28, 2011)

Rezound battery here too. Vzw is gonna need to stock up if word keeps spreading lol


----------

